# Awesome tool for repetitive M&T Joints



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I have one as well. It is a really well designed and well built jig. I find that it is a time saver even for one or two M&T since you don't have to spend so much time dialing it in. Leigh makes good products.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Good review, great to hear it works well for you. How's dust collection?


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

> Good review, great to hear it works well for you. How s dust collection?
> 
> The dust collection is pretty good some dust but most is picked up by my dust collector.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I like my FMT as well. One you get the hang of 'targeting the cross-hairs' to line up the M & T it works really well. I love that it will cut angled and compound angled joints. The only real weakness I can see with it is that you can't do a square mortise easily but that's a minor quibble. Great review and a great tool overall.


----------

